# Alaska Soapers



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Since I'm in Alaska, and Alaskans often have trouble finding supplies for soapmaking and related crafts, I thought I'd start a yahoo group for Alaskan soapers to get together: *http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Alaska_SoapMaking/* . I hope it's all right to post this here. There used to be a group of Alaska soapers, but it's now gone. I know there are still people here making soap. Shipping to Alaska is super high, and I haven't found any online places to purchase lye. So it would be nice to locate a few Alaskan soapers, share tips, maybe go in together on orders, etc.

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you tried ebay for lye? You may be able to buy it in bulk cheap enough to compensate for the high shipping.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestion. I haven't tried eBay yet, but I will. The problem I've had so far with the lye is that nobody will ship to Alaska. But, I'll give eBay a try.

Thanks, 

Jenny


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Try any local business that makes carwash supplies.. thats where I get my lye...Try Anchorage, Fairbanks,Wasilla,.......etc..It's beeen a few years since I lived there and you could buy it otc then.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Finally found a place in Anchorage. They sell it in 50 pound bags, though. That'll last me quite some time!  But, I called a bunch of stores in Wasilla. Nobody carries it anymore. 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------

